# Thank heavens for multiwave boluses!



## Sally71 (Apr 18, 2015)

We have just had a disaster narrowly averted thanks to the pump!

It's a lovely day today so my daughter and I decided to have a bike ride down to the local canal and take a picnic tea.  Found a nice spot and settled ourselves down.  There are lots of dog walkers down there but we weren't sitting very close to the path so didn't think it would be a problem (daughter is a bit nervous of dogs).

Most dogs took no notice of us, but one inquisitive animal came bounding over, and before we realised what was happening he'd scoffed my daughter's sandwiches! I'd already eaten mine and the only spare food I'd brought was a tube of glucose tablets and some stale bread for the ducks 

Luckily we do most meals on a multiwave bolus now, as daughter has a tendency to go low soon afterwards if we use standard boluses.  So I worked how much insulin the missing sandwiches were worth and stopped the bolus when it had got that much left.  Phew!

Lesson learnt - we will keep all sandwich boxes firmly closed in between removing items in future!

Aren't pumps great


----------



## Maryanne29 (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh goodness! That can't have helped your daughter's concern about dogs.but thank goodness she's on a pump.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 19, 2015)

I always use Multiwave for every meal. Pleased daughter ok. That dog & owner would have wound me up & had a sore ----- .  If I am having a meal & don't really like what I am having I turn it off & re assess carbs. As you say pumps are so good


----------



## Sally71 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you both!  I suppose daughter would have eaten the stale bread and glucose if there had been nothing else we could do, either that or we'd have had to rush home and find her something else to eat - pump makes life so much easier though, in unexpected ways sometimes!

She did says she was finally learning to be a little less scared of dogs and then that happened, and keeps going on about how the naughty dog ate her tea!  The dog owner did apologise, but of course would have had no clue about the serious implications of a little bit of food being stolen!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 19, 2015)

When I was a kid I had 3 paper rounds. I have had 2 big dogs jump through glass doors trying to get ME  (cos I was in there garden )  Talk about quick on your feet


----------



## trophywench (Apr 19, 2015)

I well recall an insurance bloke telling us a Yorkshire terrier used to regularly nip at his trouser bottoms and legs until one day with his collecting book in hand the little B bit him so hard, he smacked it with his book just as a knee jerk reaction.  It then ran off down the garden and its owner eventually came to the door and paid her premium.

He not only had to have his suit trousers professionally mended, but also needed a couple of stitches and an anti-tet.

A month later when he returned for the next instalment no sign of the dog - so he enquired after it.  Apparently - it had died unexpectedly - apparently with a brain haemorrhage a few weeks earlier!

Ooopsie ......


----------



## Sally71 (Apr 22, 2015)

*And again thank heavens for the pump!*

And once again I am soooo glad we have got a pump!  Daughter has been invited to a friend's house on Friday for a birthday tea.  I've just found out that they are going to be eating hot dogs, pizzas and mountains of sweets and chocolate 

Talk about a carb-fest!!  I have no idea how you would manage that lot on injections, thank heavens for the pump, I think she will just put in a large number spread out over 3 hours - usually works well for parties!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 27, 2015)

Hope party was good


----------



## Sally71 (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes thank you Hobie - she said the pizzas were very small pieces so put in less carbs than we'd talked about and only over one hour.  BG at bed time was 6.0 

She has got 2 more years at primary school, obviously we want her to be getting the hang of carb counting by the time she goes to secondary school.  Looks like she's nearly there already so that won't be a problem - I'm proud of her


----------



## Copepod (Apr 27, 2015)

Actually, stale bread might have been better for your daughter than the ducks and other canal residents - see https://canalrivertrust.org.uk/news-and-views/features/help-us-keep-our-ducks-healthy

I'd be more explicit [not rude, just clear] to dog owner about why their dog stealing sandwiches can have more serious implications than they might think. Being apologetic is too late - dog was clearly out of control of owner. When eating outdoors, I usually inject after eating, in case a dog or sheep does help itself to my meal. Dropping a sandwich on ground wouldn't stop me eating it, though. So, an MDI user can cope with this situation, too.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 27, 2015)

We are talking about a brilliant feature of a pump Copepod. Have you ever tried ?  I stuck pins in myself for quite a few years.  Depending what I am eating & doing/done its a great feature & I use it all the time


----------



## Copepod (Apr 27, 2015)

No chance of ever being offered a pump, as I do OK on MDI. In fact, I wouldn't want to have to carry all the supplies and back up pens for Great Lakeland 3 Day next weekend, nor on Keswick to Barrow 40 mile walk the following Saturday. Multi wave bolus etc sounds a great feature for those who need pumps, but there are other ways of dealing with a bad owner not preventing their dog from stealing food from humans.


----------



## m1dnc (Apr 27, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> We are talking about a brilliant feature of a pump Copepod. Have you ever tried ?  I stuck pins in myself for quite a few years.  Depending what I am eating & doing/done its a great feature & I use it all the time



Me too. Especially when I'm having a correction dose at the same time as a meal dose. I'll have the correction up-front and then the meal dose over an extended period, say 15 mins if it's regular carb or longer if it's slow acting.

I usually use an extended dose over a short period as I often find anything more than 2 units or so in a quick dose causes unpleasant stinging at the cannula site. I think this might be something to do with Humalog and my body, and for some time I've been thinking of changing to Novorapid. If I change to the Insight pump next year I will definitely do that anyway for the benefit of the pre-filled cartridges.


----------



## AJLang (Apr 28, 2015)

Due to the gastroparesis I am reliant on multi wave/extended blouses for my evening meal otherwise I would not be able to bolus ie recently for all of my evening meals I've had to use a six hour extended bolus to match the food digestion. This keeps me within target and several times the post meal rise has only been up to 6/7 without any up front bolus.


----------

